# Crap Camera



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 29, 2012)

For the last year or so, I have been struggling with my camera. It is a Canon Power Shot A560. It is about 4-5 years old, and it is an AGONY to take one picture.[] Can anyone help me fix it? Here is some of the problems I have had with it.

 -It always turns itself off when taking pictures or after taking a picture and says to change the batteries, with brand new batteries in it. (I tested the batteries, they were not dead.)

 -The lens will only open a little bit, and I have to manually open it the rest of the way.

 -Whenever I turn on the camera successfully without it shutting down, it immediately goes to the date and time options.

 -The screen will just randomly go black at any time, which makes it so that you can't use the buttons, and it needs to be restarted.

 -When I load pictures onto the computer, it says that all of the pictures were taken January 1st, 1980.

 About 1 in 5 attempts of taking a picture is successful. The other 4 attempts it ends up needing to be turned off or shutting itself down. I would just buy a new one, but I don't have the money because I am paying off my new scooter. If anyone can give me some tips that would be great. Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## Bixel (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmmm, seems your camera is starting to be a pain in the ass.

 First, it sounds like the camera needs a physical cleaning. That possibly might be the cause of the lens not opening the whole way.

 Second, the issues with it randomly shutting off, and saying batteries are dead when they are fine may just be from it getting old. I have heard of cameras doing that before, and I dont know if there is much of a fix for it.

 It sounds like the camera is fairly well used. I dont know any fixes for the digital/electricl issues it seems to have, but I think the only thing that could help would be trying to get the shutter mech. cleaned. I have done it on a camera before and it worked fine after.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think modern gadgets like that were built to last until their own technological obsolescence.. give it a proper burial..! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 29, 2012)

Does it look like batteries leaked inside? It may be salvageable.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 29, 2012)

It looks pretty clean to me.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2012)

It's in its twilight years, Ryan.. be kind to it, put it gently out of its misery.. and buy a new one which is half the price and ten times faster.. need financial aid? Talk to Chuck.. []


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 29, 2012)

Technology ages in dog years.  If its 4-5, it's really 28-35 years old.  Point and shoots are reasonable these days (depending on your disposable cash flow). Just may be time for a new one.  Seems that not much is made to be serviced these days.  Cost more to fix than to buy a replacement.  Never ending source of land fill fodder.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 29, 2012)

I went through 2 different versions of the canon power shot cameras. 
 They are junk and have firmware issues.
 I bought canons because I always used a canon A1 film camera.
 I ended up getting a sony cybershot last time and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 30, 2012)

Depending on where you keep your camera it may be moist inside and not working right. Bury it in rice for a good week and try it again. You know how they come with those moisture packs when they are new? It's worth a try and if you drop your camera in water or your phone do the same thing. It will save you a lot of money. [] Good Luck ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2012)

I got my camera from inside a box of Rice Krispies.. []


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2012)

Those were the good old days!!!!! [] I used to have a collection of toy cameras, I wonder how many are left around  here that the kids didn't drag home...that and toy phones would be a fun post, as they have changed so much. [] can't forget crackerjack toys...

 I was wishing my rice cure got the camera going. Saved my grandson's DS the other day that he left in the rain.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2012)

Well he just emailed me this pic, so you really might be right about the rice resuscitation.. ! [8D]


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2012)

[] lol  ~ I hope so for his sake. []


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 6, 2012)

I had a cannon powershot A70. It acted up on me with the lens cover not opening all the way and the veiwing screen turning black with red and  purple lines running through it. I contacted cannon on line and told them the problem . They told me to send it to them even though the camera was off warranty. They fixed it at no charge and paid the shipping charges both ways. I used it for about a month and it worked great . Then someone broke into my house and stole it. Cannon is a reputable company and they may make good on it.


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 7, 2012)

canon makes one of the best cameras on the market hands down, and they will stand behind their products.  I wont buy anything but canon and haven't had a problem ever excepting for thing getting old and being heavily abused...

 it sounds like you got a glitchy camera though, that needs to be replaced


----------

